# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2019



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 11:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Abr 2019 às 11:30)

Boas por Faro ainda não choveu! A terra está seca seca... A paisagem parece a de meio /fim de Maio.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2019 às 11:32)

1.2mm acumulados pela minha estação em Portalegre, ainda choveu um pouco mas muito, muito aquém do previsto.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 11:45)

E os primeiros aguaceiros aparecem:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2019 às 12:37)

Na zona de Grândola está agressivo


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 13:58)

Madrugada com alguma chuva fraca, acumulados a rondar os 1/2mm.
Neste momento, vai chuviscando e está assim:


----------



## JPAG (1 Abr 2019 às 14:10)

Enorme linha de instabilidade desde o sul de Estremoz a Elvas, com trovões seguidos e bem audíveis em Vila Viçosa. Cenário completamente negro (e assustador) a norte de Vila Viçosa, mas por enquanto aqui algum sol e calor, mas completamente rodeados de nuvens escuras e ameaçadoras. Onde estiver a cair certamente estará a fazer estragos...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 14:11)

A quantidade de descargas que esta célula está a gerar é impressionante! Grandes bombas. 





Chove com força!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2019 às 14:14)

Estremoz: aguaceiros e trovoadas desde as 13h30...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 14:21)

Que saudades tinha disto 

Temperatura desceu para *15,8ºC *e chove bem!


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Abr 2019 às 14:31)

Chove com intensidade em Marvão:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-marvao-2/
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-marvao/


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:33)

2 células incríveis de alta precipitação a Oeste/Noroeste de Aljustrel






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 14:36)

Que dilúvio


----------



## JPAG (1 Abr 2019 às 14:54)

A típica alergia de Vila Viçosa a estes eventos: 

(rodeados, mas passa tudo ao lado )


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 14:58)

JPAG disse:


> A típica alergia de Vila Viçosa a estes eventos:
> 
> (rodeados, mas passa tudo ao lado )


Arronches é igual, tem estado a chover bem e a trovoada esteve mesmo em cima por breves momentos mas em grande parte das situações fico rodeado e passa tudo ao lado. Portalegre hoje também ficou no meio, ás vezes a Serra de S. Mamede em vez de formar trovoadas, afasta-as. 

Neste momento, a célula está estacionária por cima da barragem. Vai chovendo mas fraco. 
*15,1ºC*. Que bem sabe!


----------



## JPAG (1 Abr 2019 às 15:12)

Quem estiver a fazer a A6, ou tenha feito na última hora a viagem Lisboa-Elvas, deve estar a deparar com um cenário bem negro


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 15:12)

Está agreste para sudeste


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Abr 2019 às 15:17)

Já chove na minha zona... Bom seguimento a todos!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2019 às 15:21)

Alentejo Central: a actividade convectiva mantem-se generalizada, *procede de sudoeste e desloca-se para nordeste*... A Serra d`Ossa e outros relevos mais elevados favorecem o desenvolvimento vertical das massas de ar que reforçam a actividade convectiva.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 15:55)

Cenário atual com uns bem frescos,* 13,3ºC*.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Abr 2019 às 16:02)

StormRic disse:


> A EMA de *Aljezur* do IPMA registou *19,6 mm *na última hora (2h - 3h utc)!



Ontem à tarde, a EMA de Aljezur do IPMA escapou ao pior da região, terminando com cerca de 6 mm "apenas". A estação amadadora de Vales no planalto do Vale da Telha a escassos km acumulou entre ontem e esta noite *63 mm*. E por relatos de amigos que vivem no Rogil (cerca de 5 km de Aljezur) ontem foram 3 horas seguidas de trovoada forte e feio, corte de satélite e água a entrar pelas portas.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:04)

Arredores de Ponte de Sôr





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 16:09)

*Estremoz (IPMA)*:

*24 mm + 3 mm = 27 mm *entre as 12h e as 14h utc.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:11)

"Fotos da queda de granizo originada pela passagem de uma célula convectiva intensa pela zona esta tarde, em Grândola."


----------



## JPAG (1 Abr 2019 às 16:25)

StormRic disse:


> *Estremoz (IPMA)*:
> 
> *24 mm + 3 mm = 27 mm *entre as 12h e as 14h utc.



Incrível. A uns meros 15 km e aqui nem uma gota de água.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Abr 2019 às 16:30)

Chuva torrencial em Moura há instantes! Água por todo o lado! O rain  rate, segundo o MeteoAlentejo, atingiu o incrível valor de 122mm/h!  
Por sorte não durou mais do que uns 3 minutos. Agora chuva, mas mais normal! O céu desabou literalmente!


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2019 às 16:33)

Vai trovejando por aqui, aguaceiro moderado.
Edit: fortes trovões agora


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 16:40)

Não pára de chover desde as 14h, sempre de forma fraca a moderada mas persistente.

Agora chove moderado com *12,6ºC*. Já não estava habituado a ter uma temperatura destas a esta hora. 

A netatmo segue com *8.6mm*. Março terminou com uns miseráveis 23.6mm enquanto que no ano passado foi aos 269mm.  O ano 2019 ainda não chegou aos 80mm nesta estação mas aparentemente abril pode amenizar um pouco isto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 17:01)

*Mau tempo faz inundações em Elvas*
Várias casas ficaram inundadas necessitando da presença dos bombeiros voluntários.

A chuva que tem vindo a cair com grande intensidade nalguns locais do Alentejo já faz algumas inundações.

Em Elvas, no centro da cidade, os bombeiros voluntários da cidade tiveram que intervir após inundações em habitações.

Pelo menos em dois dos locais estiveram os bombeiros voluntários do concelho.

Não existem danos a salientar.

https://televisaodosul.pt/mau-tempo...Jcz-81fVe2SttRXzLA5SLIjuPv9GHzt7TB99S0vjj-Gec


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (1 Abr 2019 às 17:02)

Boa tarde companheiros/as.

Chuva, trovoada, tudo em doses moderadas mas de forma continuada. Arrefeceu imenso após o período de maturação da convecção (ca. 14h).
Neste momento estamos assim em Pavia:


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 17:05)

Parece que agora foi a vez de Portalegre que, segundo relatos, por lá as ruas são rios.
Aqui continua a chover moderado por vezes forte, o céu está a limpar mas os restos das células persistem aqui por cima. Uma boa rega, finalmente, passado quase 1 mês sem chover.


----------



## vamm (1 Abr 2019 às 17:25)

Agora mesmo, a célula entre Ourique e Castro Verde. Tentei fotografar no caminho de Garvão para Ourique


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 17:53)

Entre Arronches e St. Eulália a estrada ficou assim:


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (1 Abr 2019 às 17:53)

Pois bem, pouco mais espero do que alguns aguaceiros dispersos que terão o meu/nosso melhor acolhimento.
O saldo do evento, por aqui, foi excelso, até porque o granizo não deu ares da sua (des)graça; como se diz cá na terra "caiu ouro do céu".
Agora é fazer figas para que se sigam mais algumas entradas - conforme o modelado - durante esta primeira quinzena.

Vista para Leste (Serra d'Ossa) ao início e fim da tarde de hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2019 às 20:10)

Finalmente tudo mais fresco, tudo desejava esta chuva. Felizmente não houve o granizo que tem havido noutros locais pois só vem a estragar.
Final do dia calmo e com uma aragem bem agradável. 













*11,7ºC* e 100% hr.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2019 às 20:38)

Boas. Pelos vistos 5.6mm por Portalegre devido às células, tive relatos que bombou bem, com um raio a cair perto da casa de familiares e muitos outros nuvem-nuvem mesmo por cima.

É preciso eu ir embora para haver trovoada


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, nada de nada, só uma célula esta manhã que deu para ouvir alguns roncos e uma boa chuvada entre o Pereiro e São Brás de Alportel. De resto, mais nada. 

Máxima: 19.2ºC
mínima: 10.1ºC

Para a próxima vai ser só para mim.


----------



## JPAG (1 Abr 2019 às 20:58)

Boa noite.

Aqui apenas chuviscou na madrugada passada. Hoje durante o dia, por incrível que pareça, com tantos e grandes eventos de trovoada aqui na região nem um passou por aqui. Nem caiu uma pinga...  
Aqui "à volta", pelos relatos que tive e pelo radar, choveu relativamente bem em Estremoz, Elvas e parte do concelho do Alandroal. No Redondo e Borba pingou um pouco.. Agora é esperar que aqui a zona dos mármores tenha mais sorte com a chuva no final da semana, já que até agora ainda nem foi o suficiente para tirar o pó dos telhados


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2019 às 23:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Finalmente tudo mais fresco, tudo desejava esta chuva. Felizmente não houve o granizo que tem havido noutros locais pois só vem a estragar.
> Final do dia calmo e com uma aragem bem agradável.
> 
> 
> ...


Sublimes fotos amigo Joralentejano
Dias 16 a 19 abril estarei por Monchique e Beja ! 
Irei visitar amizades que fiz no ano passado em Monchique !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2019 às 00:38)

Sábado à noite, em Évora. Sem palavras.


----------



## comentador (2 Abr 2019 às 12:00)

Bom dia pessoal!

Tardes de Sábado, Domingo e Segunda-Feira com trovoadas em Alvalade Sado. No Sábado apenas umas pingas, no Domingo caíram 7,5 mm e ontem 2,0 mm. Total do evento com 9,5 mm. Houve zonas com muito mais e outras zonas com muito pouca precipitação. Trovoadas já se sabe que as chuvas são diferentes de locais para locais. Este evento trouxe muitas descargas eléctricas bastantes fortes e algum granizo. 

"Abril, águas mil" oxalá que seja um mês onde se cumpra este provérbio, pois bem necessitamos de chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2019 às 12:12)

joselamego disse:


> Sublimes fotos amigo Joralentejano
> Dias 16 a 19 abril estarei por Monchique e Beja !
> Irei visitar amizades que fiz no ano passado em Monchique !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado José! 
Fazes bem em vir até ao sul matar saudades! Infelizmente, as paisagens por cá não são animadoras, ao contrário do que tínhamos há 1 ano atrás. Enquanto que no ano passado tiveste 400mm em Monchique em Março, este ano nem aos 50mm deve ter chegado.
Oxalá as previsões se concretizem e abril traga muita alegria às nossas terras! 
___________
Quanto ao seguimento, por Portalegre, o dia segue com muito sol e agradável. Começam a surgir algumas nuvens mas hoje já não deve passar muito disto.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Abr 2019 às 17:45)

Aguaceiro inesperado por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2019 às 17:55)

Valente chuvada em Portalegre há pouco, não esperava. 
Entretanto, por Arronches sol com algumas nuvens.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2019 às 18:15)

Ontem, algures entre Arronches e Elvas


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2019 às 20:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito Obrigado José!
> Fazes bem em vir até ao sul matar saudades! Infelizmente, as paisagens por cá não são animadoras, ao contrário do que tínhamos há 1 ano atrás. Enquanto que no ano passado tiveste 400mm em Monchique em Março, este ano nem aos 50mm deve ter chegado.
> Oxalá as previsões se concretizem e abril traga muita alegria às nossas terras!
> ___________
> Quanto ao seguimento, por Portalegre, o dia segue com muito sol e agradável. Começam a surgir algumas nuvens mas hoje já não deve passar muito disto.


A minha ida ao Algarve e Alentejo vai dar sorte 
Eu sei que no ano passado tivemos fevereiro e Março  chuvosos !
Vamos ver este mês ! 
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2019 às 21:16)

joselamego disse:


> Sublimes fotos amigo Joralentejano
> Dias 16 a 19 abril estarei por Monchique e Beja !
> Irei visitar amizades que fiz no ano passado em Monchique !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Confessa lá, vens a Monchique porque acabou-se o medronho.   

Por aqui, dia com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Abr 2019 às 21:26)

Boa Noite,
Resumindo o dia de hoje, começou fresco e com algum nevoeiro principalmente junto a rio. Durante a tarde surgiram muitas nuvens e em Portalegre ainda choveu qualquer coisa.
Deixo umas fotos:









A célula que deu a chuva:




Passado algum tempo:




Agora umas fotos do final do dia, com os restos desta célula. A água de ontem foi boa mas é preciso muito, mas mesmo muito mais, pois, já está tudo seco novamente. Felizmente, a partir do final da semana regressa.




Um muito tímido arco-íris....




E o poente:








___________
Máx: *21,3ºC*
Min: *5,6ºC*

Neste momento, *13,1ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2019 às 22:30)

Hoje, andei em trabalho pela zona mais oeste do Algarve e aproveitei para tirar algumas fotos, de zonas que não conhecia: 

*Praia do Burgau





*
Aqui, uma arriba algo instável*










*
Alguma convecção a Norte: 












Aqui, mais a leste na Ponta da Piedade:

As torres de controlo sobre a Serra de Monchique 











*Farol da Ponta da Piedade*:






Com uma vista destas até se fica almariado  











Com tanta flor é uma alegria imensa para espirrar.


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2019 às 09:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Confessa lá, vens a Monchique porque acabou-se o medronho.
> 
> Por aqui, dia com céu pouco nublado.


Sim, confesso, acabou !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Abr 2019 às 14:49)

Boa tarde

Segundo vi no GFS, a 48h de distância, para a zona do Marvão prevê-se *-31°C* de temperatura a 500 hpa e *-1°C* de temperatura a 850 hpa, na manhã de sexta-feira.

Parece-me que com estas temperaturas a cota de neve andará a rondar os 900 metros.

Probabilidades de nevar, embora por pouco tempo, no Marvão/Serra de São Mamede para sexta-feira? Valerá a pena subir à serra ou não?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Abr 2019 às 11:21)

Agora restam menores dúvidas 






“Possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra de São
Mamede até ao início da manhã.”


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Abr 2019 às 11:55)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Agora restam menores dúvidas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O GFS continua a insistir em cotas ainda mais baixas...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2019 às 20:10)

Estremoz com chuva desde as 20h00  a temperatura vai descendo... 9,8 ºC


----------



## JPAG (4 Abr 2019 às 21:00)

Aqui começou a chuviscar à cerca de 10 min mas como já está a perder a pouca intensidade que tinha acho que por hoje foi isso. Não chegou a molhar o chão debaixo das laranjeiras, mas hoje não estava à espera de mais


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2019 às 21:09)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou frio e com céu limpo e assim permaneceu até meio da tarde, a partir daí foram aparecendo algumas nuvens e foi ficando cada vez mais coberto com o passar das horas. 
Umas fotos de hoje...




é bem notável a diferença entre os plátanos em Arronches e em Portalegre, devido à diferença de temperaturas durante a noite...








Muitas lenticulares no horizonte entre o céu limpo e o céu nublado. Infelizmente, não tinha a máquina para ampliar.




_________
Máx: *16,3ºC*
Min: *3,1ºC*

Neste momento, *9,1ºC* e chove fraco a moderado desde as 20h +/-.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2019 às 21:38)

Estremoz: o primeiro round já passou; agora estamos no sector "quente" do sistema frontal e a temperatura até começou a subir... Logo mais chegará a superfície frontal fria que poderá ainda trazer mais alguma precipitação; só após a passagem da superfície frontal fria (ou do que restar dela) teremos o pós-frontal, que será mais frio e instável...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2019 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui, começou a cair umas pingas, neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2019 às 00:15)

Estremoz: começou a chover de forma moderada (passagem agora da superfície frontal fria).


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2019 às 00:34)

Visto esta frente se ter dividido em dois, a frente quente rendeu mais por aqui. É preciso azar! Assim sendo, o pós frontal deverá render mais e é aguardar pelos próximos dias.

Nem deu para a temperatura descer, *9,2ºC* atuais. Chove fraco.


----------



## JPAG (5 Abr 2019 às 01:19)

Aqui a frente deixou uma preciosa chuva entre as 00:00 e a 01:00. Baixou de intensidade cerca de 15 minutos e agora está novamente a chover moderado. Mais 15 min e a frente deve passar.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2019 às 01:31)

Estranhamente, apesar do radar não mostrar ecos intensos, tem estado a chover com bastante intensidade. Preciosa! 

A netatmo segue com *5.1mm*.


----------



## Sulman (5 Abr 2019 às 08:06)

A Vila de Marvão já está pintada de branco!!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Abr 2019 às 08:31)

Confirmo, a queda de neve em Marvão.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (5 Abr 2019 às 08:38)

A página de Facebook da Mercearia de Marvão tem boas imagens e vídeos.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Abr 2019 às 08:43)

Nevou na Serra de São Mamede!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Abr 2019 às 08:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Confirmo, a queda de neve em Marvão.





PapoilaVerde disse:


> A página de Facebook da Mercearia de Marvão tem boas imagens e vídeos.



Nas áreas mais altas do concelho de Arronches, algum graupel pelo meio da chuva. Não admira, em toda a viagem entra Portalegre e Arronches, a temperatura do termómetro do carro não subiu dos 4 ºC. 
Aposto que a cota de neve, às 8 h, devia estar pelos 700 metros aproximadamente

Bom dia

Bastante chuva durante a viagem, agora passou, vê-se algum azul no céu e no horizonte adivinha-se mais instabilidade.
Ela que venha!!!!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2019 às 08:50)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> A página de Facebook da Mercearia de Marvão tem boas imagens e vídeos.


Pelos registos não se tratou de uns farrapitos apenas, foi mesmo neve a sério!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2019 às 08:54)

Estremoz acordou com chuva e 3 ºC. Agora céu parcialmente nublado e 4 ºC.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Abr 2019 às 08:55)

No alto da Serra de São Mamede, acima de 1000 metros


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2019 às 09:53)

Confirmo por relatos a queda de neve em boa área do PNSSM. Tenho informação de estrada cortada entre as São Julião e a barragem da Apartadura também.

Na minha estação em Portalegre estou com 4 graus depois de um aguaceiro ter mandado a temperatura para os 3, não sei se as cotas não estarão mais baixas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Abr 2019 às 10:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Confirmo por relatos a queda de neve em boa área do PNSSM. Tenho informação de estrada cortada entre as São Julião e a barragem da Apartadura também.
> 
> Na minha estação em Portalegre estou com 4 graus depois de um aguaceiro ter mandado a temperatura para os 3, não sei se as cotas não estarão mais baixas.



Em Arronches, a graupel foi perto dos 450 mts. O limiar da cota deve estar bem baixo, considerando as temperaturas que estão...

Entretanto em Marvão


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2019 às 10:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em Arronches, a graupel foi perto dos 450 mts. O limiar da cota deve estar bem baixo, considerando as temperaturas que está...
> 
> Entretanto em Marvão



Pela forma que a neve cai, pairando e caindo lentamente, parece estar bem seca, sinal da existência de muito frio em altitude.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Abr 2019 às 11:55)

ULTIMA HORA - NEVA EM MARVÃO
VEJA EM DIRECTO AQUI:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-marvao/


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2019 às 12:10)

Por aqui, a noite foi de aguaceiros fortes. Que renderam 10 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Abr 2019 às 12:11)

Não vai ser a chuva que vai encher as barragens mas sim a neve ... Sobretudo por causa daquilo que vai nevar em Espanha !
Tejo Douro Mondego e Guadiana vão aumentar e bem de volume armazenado  !
Quanto a chuva no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve ela será escassa  !!


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Abr 2019 às 12:17)

*QUEDA DE NEVE Á POUCO EM MARVÃO*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2019 às 13:01)

Parece que também nevou em zonas como o Reguengo e a Ribeira de Nisa. É preciso esperar por Abril 

http://www.jornalaltoalentejo.com/i...NEqFeX20bkIdNA_LJTj8yiU1VkMO_-VvN-MJrGQNiSkMQ


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2019 às 13:35)

Estremoz: regime de aguaceiros, acompanhados com queda de granizo.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde,
Enfim, é preciso chegar Abril para nevar no Alentejo. 










Só é pena os modelos estarem a cortar na precipitação da próxima semana, mas vamos ver.
________________
Muita chuva ao início da manhã com vento forte a acompanhar, o acumulado na netatmo é de *10mm*. A ver o que rendem os aguaceiros agora de tarde.

*12,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2019 às 14:41)

Mais algumas fotos:









Fonte: Rádio Portalegre

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco a moderado e a temperatura desceu para *10,4ºC*.


----------



## JPAG (5 Abr 2019 às 14:47)

Aqui, neste momento 2 células desde às 13:30h a deixar alguns aguaceiros. Faz algum frio e vento fraco a moderado. 
Acumulados do evento nas estações mais próximas até agora: 

Estremoz (IPMA) - *10.3 mm*
Elvas (IPMA) - *9.2 mm*
Estremoz (NETATMO, desde as 00:00) - *5.86 mm*
Elvas (NETATMO, desde as 00:00) - *9.9 mm*

Até agora acho que está um pouco abaixo do previsto, mas é muita bem vinda. Vamos ver o que deixam por aqui as células que vão passar à tarde.

Com o frio que estava de manhã e com os aguaceiros que se faziam sentir, muito provavelmente devem ter caído alguns flocos de neve nas zonas mais altas da Serra d'Ossa (*653m*). Infelizmente não há nenhuma estação próxima da serra. Havendo tão poucas serras no Alentejo e sendo esta a 2ª mais alta, depois de São Mamede, o IPMA podia fazer-me a vontade e colocar uma estação no alto da serra


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2019 às 16:37)

Bom aguaceiro com algum granizo muito fininho:





Este pós frontal só rendeu dois aguaceiros, este agora e outro depois de almoço. Grande parte dos aguaceiros, a partir de agora já deverão ficar retidos a norte do Montejunto/Estrela, como é normal. 

Já parou de chover, estão* 8,2ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2019 às 16:41)

RedeMeteo disse:


> *QUEDA DE NEVE Á POUCO EM MARVÃO*



Queda de neve "Há pouco" em Marvão?
Ocorreu neve sim senhor.. mas essa imagem é de 2017  Foi só para ilustrar?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2019 às 17:02)

ecobcg disse:


> Queda de neve "Há pouco" em Marvão?
> Ocorreu neve sim senhor.. mas essa imagem é de 2017  Foi só para ilustrar?



A imagem não é de 2017. A data da webcam é que está mal


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2019 às 18:43)

Mais um registo de São Mamede:


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (5 Abr 2019 às 20:08)

Boa tarde.

Noite marcada por aguaceiros moderados; durante a manhã (muito cedo), um aguaceiro de graupel perto da vila de Alcáçovas.
A tarde teve de tudo um pouco mas essencialmente aguaceiros fracos; a temperatura não deverá ter ultrapassado os 11ºC por aqui.
A partir das 18h, sucessão de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com algum granizo fino à mistura. Ainda vi uma DEA na direcção de ÉvoraMonte por altura em que tirei estas fotos. É admirável a velocidade a que as células se deslocam desde o landfall (Leiria) até passarem aqui por cima; o lag do radar não favorece o nowcast em tempo real nestes dias.

As fotos são de ca. 19:20. Não são propriamente impressivas, mas não está convidativo lá fora. (Foi um acumulado generosíssimo).
Bom seguimento a todos.





No chão, flor de laranjeira e poças pré-concebidas por um Castro Laboreiro; o granizo não acumulou.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2019 às 20:57)

Vá mais umas fotos de São Mamede tiradas por Emílio Moitas:












___________
Ainda caíram mais alguns aguaceiros.* 12mm* na netatmo

*7,2ºC *atuais.


----------



## comentador (5 Abr 2019 às 21:58)

Boa noite!

Em Alvalade Sado a noite de ontem e madrugada de hoje foram de períodos de chuva e aguaceiros fortes que renderam 18,0 mm. Excelente rega para os campos.


----------



## JPAG (5 Abr 2019 às 23:13)

Boa noite. 
Por hoje já está. As últimas células a entrar junto ao litoral já não tiveram força para acumulados aqui no alentejo interior. Depois dos aguaceiros à hora de almoço caiu mais 1, digno de registo, durante a tarde. Ao final da tarde passaram aqui perto umas nuvens bastante escuras mas aqui deixaram apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos. 

Acumulados das estações mais próximas desde as 00:00 horas: 

Estremoz (IPMA) - *10.8 mm*
Elvas (IPMA) - *12.7 mm*
Estremoz (NETATMO) - *8.48 mm*
Elvas (NETATMO) - *14.65 mm*

Referência ainda para as estações (NETATMO) espanholas aqui perto de Vila Viçosa: Badajoz - 7.60mm; Olivenza - 9.6mm; Cheles - 12.22mm. 

Os últimos aguaceiros do dia de acordo com o radar passaram um pouco ao lado de Vila Viçosa, pelo que os acumulados diários deverão rondar os 9/10 mm.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Abr 2019 às 23:53)

ecobcg disse:


> Queda de neve "Há pouco" em Marvão?
> Ocorreu neve sim senhor.. mas essa imagem é de 2017  Foi só para ilustrar?


A data da webcam é que está mal porque nao consigo corrigi-la


----------



## vamm (6 Abr 2019 às 10:49)

Ontem o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes com granizo a acompanhar.

Hoje acordei com um aguaceiro forte, acompanhado de muito vento, e agora o sol brilha que é uma maravilha!


----------



## JPAG (6 Abr 2019 às 12:46)

Bom dia. 
Por aqui ainda nao choveu hoje. O vento existente tem ajudado a secar as superficies... 

Vamos ver o que chega aqui durante a tarde. Os modelos cortaram muito a chuva desta semana..


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2019 às 14:22)

Estremoz: regime de aguaceiros e trovoadas, por vezes com queda de granizo.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Abr 2019 às 14:49)

Dia de sol por Faro com algumas nuvens, mais para o interior. O vento é praticamente nulo pelo menos dentro da cidade.


----------



## JPAG (6 Abr 2019 às 14:54)

O primeiro aguaceiro do dia trouxe pela primeira vez neste evento o granizo. Era miudinho, espero que nao tenha causado estragos nos meus morangos  
Foram 10 minutos de aguaceiros com 3 minutos de granizo.


----------



## JPAG (6 Abr 2019 às 22:56)

Boa noite. 

Bem, que desilusão hoje..  
Não fosse o aguaceiro de 10 minutos (acima referido) depois de almoço e não tinha chovido nada hoje. 
Hoje o dia secou mais do que regou, pois o vento moderado que surgiu à tarde secou a camada superficial dos campos (ainda nem poças de água há por aqui). Arrisco dizer que nem 1 mm choveu aqui em Vila Viçosa hoje.

No entanto nas estações mais próximas deve ter chovido um pouco mais, pois apresentam acumulados minimamente mais generosos, mas com divergências um pouco estranhas entre elas (passaram alguns ecos amarelos aqui próximos de vila viçosa, mas muito localizados e de pequena dimensão).

Estremoz (IPMA), até ao momento: *6.6 mm*
Elvas (IPMA), até ao momento: *2.3 mm*
Estremoz (NETATMO), até ao momento: *2.63 mm*
Elvas (NETATMO), até ao momento: *5.55 mm*

Referência para as NETATMO de Badajoz (*1.1 mm*), de Olivenza (*3.33 mm*) e Cheles (*1.4 mm*). Surgiu hoje também uma estação NETATMO próximo do Redondo com *2.63 mm* acumulados.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As previsões pioram a cada atualização. Estão apenas previstos mais 10 mm neste evento para aqui, sendo que no próximo fim de semana poderíamos ter os primeiros 30ºC. Se assim for, com o pouquíssimo que choveu e com as temperaturas altas nem 10 dias fico sem regar...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Abr 2019 às 11:55)

Bom dia
Vai chovendo por aqui !


----------



## JPAG (7 Abr 2019 às 15:39)

Boa tarde.

Dia bem diferente por aqui. Neblina matinal, vento nulo, nublado e aguaceiros "_molha-parvos_" desde o início do dia. Bem melhor que ontem, apesar dos acumulados serem (ainda mais) baixos, esta humidade é ouro. Estremoz com *0.2 mm* acumulados hoje e *1.7 mm* em Elvas. 

Acumulados deste mês até ao dia 6:

Estremoz (IPMA): 28.2 + 0 + 0 + 6 + 8.4 + 4.5 = *47.1 mm*
Elvas (IPMA): 5.5 + 0 + 0 + 2.5 + 10.7 + 2.7 = *21.4 mm*

A trovoada do dia 1 em Estremoz a fazer a diferença. Aqui como a trovoada passou ao lado os valores deverão ser próximos dos de Elvas. Estão previstos mais alguns mm aqui para a vila no início da semana pelo que devo atingir a módica quantia de 25 mm neste evento.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Abr 2019 às 16:33)

Boa tarde
O dia de hoje segue com cerca de 10 mm acumulados, elevando o total mensal para cerca de 20 mm.
O dia de hoje acima das expectativas !


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2019 às 16:42)

Estremoz: tarde com muita chuva 

A chuva que faltou no Inverno quer vir agora toda em Abril...

Analisando as cartas sinópticas, um sistema frontal atravessa o território do continente. Esta tarde temos uma superfície frontal quente a atravessar as regiões do sul, deslocando-se para nordeste; para o final da próxima noite teremos a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria que irá trazer-nos mais precipitação para todo o Alentejo.


----------



## JPAG (7 Abr 2019 às 16:50)

Finalmente.. 
Chuva fraca a moderada desde as 16h.  Esta já molha!


----------



## comentador (7 Abr 2019 às 21:04)

Boa Noite!

Dia de Inverno em Alvalade Sado, com céu encoberto, vento fraco e temperatura mais amena do que nos últimos 2 dias. Hoje acumulou 6,5 mm e ontem 3,0. Apesar da seca, vai chovendo alguma coisa no Sul.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Abr 2019 às 23:37)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde
> O dia de hoje segue com cerca de 10 mm acumulados, elevando o total mensal para cerca de 20 mm.
> O dia de hoje acima das expectativas !


Também me impressionou pela positiva o acumulado de hoje! Já atinjimos o acumulado que eu ia vendo nos modelos como sendo o total de todo o episódio. Entretanto podemos chegar aos 30mm com a próxima frente e depois é esperar pela próxima...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Abr 2019 às 10:23)

Se ontem impressionou pela positiva hoje impressionou pela negativa.
Assim sendo deste mês ainda pouco passou dos 20 mm por estas bandas. 
Os modelos andam muito confusos e com grandes mudanças em tão curto espaço de tempo e por isso resta esperar para ver o desenrolar do mês.
Ao nível hidrológico pouco impacto tem tido estas chuvas aqui no sul do pais


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Abr 2019 às 13:01)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se ontem impressionou pela positiva hoje impressionou pela negativa.
> Assim sendo deste mês ainda pouco passou dos 20 mm por estas bandas.
> Os modelos andam muito confusos e com grandes mudanças em tão curto espaço de tempo e por isso resta esperar para ver o desenrolar do mês.
> Ao nível hidrológico pouco impacto tem tido estas chuvas aqui no sul do pais



Estamos numa estação de transição, é normal as variáveis do modelos andarem mais "baralhadas" , mas o cenário parece.me favorável para mais alguma boa precipitação no mês de Abril, mas vamos aguardar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2019 às 13:30)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se ontem impressionou pela positiva hoje impressionou pela negativa.
> Assim sendo deste mês ainda pouco passou dos 20 mm por estas bandas.
> Os modelos andam muito confusos e com grandes mudanças em tão curto espaço de tempo e por isso resta esperar para ver o desenrolar do mês.
> Ao nível hidrológico pouco impacto tem tido estas chuvas aqui no sul do pais



Recuar ao dia de quinta-feira, dia 4 saída das 12 e compara o que diziam os dois modelos: GFS e ECM.

*GFS (4/4/2019 saída 12) Precipitação acumulada até 13 h do dia 8/4/2019)*







*ECM (4/4/2019 saída 12) Precipitação acumulada até 13 h do dia 8/4/2019)




*

Aliás, o ECM colocava cerca de 3/4 mm para aqui no dia de hoje, eu registei 3 mm, será que foi assim tão negativo.

Agora, alguns dados das estações do IPMA:

Aljezur: 41.9 mm
Sagres: 21.9 mm
Portimão: 32.1 mm
Faro (Aeroporto): 22.4 mm
Olhão (EPPO): 26.4 mm
Castro Marim: 17.5 mm
Alcoutim (MartinLongo): 11.6 mm

Os dados estão todos, as comparações também, já as conclusões deixo para cada um tirar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Abr 2019 às 15:20)

A precipitação no gfs foi sofrendo grandes oscilacoes entre runs, nalgumas delas chegou a ser colocado mais de 10 mm de precipitação para hoje. Para Ontem quase não dava nada.
Pelo mapa para a regiao do Algarve o ecm foi quem esteve melhor. No que toca ao Alentejo o ecm mete cerca de 40 mm não choveu nem perto disso.
A maior parte das estações no Alentejo nesse período teve cerca de 20 mm.
Apesar de tudo está foi uma boa rega para a agricultura.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2019 às 18:02)

Não estou por Portalegre mas parece que uma linha de instabilidade mandou a temperatura dos 14 para os atuais 9ºC, com 1.5mm acumulados nessa linha e rajada máxima de 65 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2019 às 19:44)

Tarde de instabilidade 





IPMA

Estremoz: tarde instável, com ocorrência de aguaceiros; destaque também para o vento, que aumentou substancialmente com a passagem da linha de instabilidade. A precipitação estendeu-se por todo o Alto Alentejo, progredindo de oeste para leste conforme avançou a linha de instabilidade associada às baixas pressões centradas a noroeste da Península Ibérica.





SAT24

Para amanha, *Terça-feira*, teremos a continuação do tempo instável e ocorrência de precipitação associada a evolução de nebulosidade diurna.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2019 às 13:01)

Aguaceiro bem forte em Portalegre com rate de 71 mm/h. 3.8mm totais, 3.4 destes apenas neste aguaceiro.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2019 às 18:45)

Estremoz: segue mais uma tarde com aguaceiros dispersos ...


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2019 às 17:23)

Muito negro e chuva a N/NE de Ourique


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2019 às 21:28)

Boa Noite,
Depois de uns dias passados na Ilha da Madeira, estou de regresso ao Alentejo. Parece que choveu todos os dias, mas entretanto hoje já só apareceram algumas nuvens. É melhor que nada e fico feliz por ter regado mas em termos de cursos de água está praticamente tudo na mesma, algo que já estava à espera após ver os modelos a cortar na precipitação, o anticiclone acabou por impedir que as depressões descessem a latitudes mais baixas. Já é bom os 30ºC previstos há 2/3 dias terem desaparecido e pode ser que ainda chova mais qualquer coisa. Face a isto, aquilo que todos os sabemos é que irá tudo terminar o verão nas "lonas" . 

Resumos de precipitação aqui na zona:
Na estação netatmo, o evento rendeu *38.3mm*.* 47mm* mensais. 
Portalegre: *38.2mm*. *A estação do IPMA não tem dados do dia 1, quando houve as trovoadas.
Elvas: *24.6mm* no total do evento. *30.1mm* mensais.

*10,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2019 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, o dia teve algumas nuvens, chuviscou na zona de Monchique e estava um briol desgraçado antes da Fóia. 

Máxima: 19.9ºC
mínima: 8.1ºC

Deixo um vídeo feito nas Caldas de Monchique, desculpem a qualidade e a tremideira, mais parece um bêbado que meteu-se no medronho.  Só fiz o vídeo, por causa, dos sons, nem tanto pela imagem.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2019 às 23:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia teve algumas nuvens, chuviscou na zona de Monchique e estava um briol desgraçado antes da Fóia.
> 
> Máxima: 19.9ºC
> mínima: 8.1ºC
> ...


Medronho, hummmm
Vou na próxima terça a Monchique e espero ter sorte e levar chuva 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2019 às 01:07)

Boas,
Dia ameno com algumas nuvens. Pôr do sol com bonitas cores! 

















Máx: *20,1ºC*
Min: *4,3ºC*

Neste momento,* 8,8ºC* com vento fraco de leste.


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2019 às 23:48)

Boa noite amigos do Algarve e Alentejo !
Ou muito me engano mas a minha ida na terça a Monchique e depois quarta a Beja vai ser de trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes ....
Vou levar a água do Norte até ao sul 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2019 às 22:09)

Boa Noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens e algo abafado.
Efeito interessante, mesmo em frente, parece ser um pequeno arco-íris devido a alguma virga que existia...




Notável, do lado direito, já sem as cores:




Olhando para os terrenos, neste momento, nem parece que choveu...




Final do dia.





_______________
Máx: *22,2ºC*
Min: *7,5ºC*

Atualmente, *15,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Abr 2019 às 23:20)

Boas, final de tarde e noite com uma pitada de tropical, 14.6ºC e 88% HR atuais, dewpoint de 13ºC. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2019 às 12:40)

Depois da névoa persistente de manhã, eis que a temperatura começa a subir com 18.1ºC e 80% HR. Ainda mais tropical. 

Mínima de 13.1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2019 às 12:53)

Boas,
Nevoeiro pela manhã e agora está um ambiente bastante abafado com muitas nuvens, mas o sol vai espreitando.
Mínima de *14,1ºC*. Há meses que não registava um valor tão elevado, está mesmo tropical! 

Diferença de 7ºC entre a EMA de Portalegre (14ºC) e Elvas (20,9ºC). 


Por aqui, sigo com *21,2ºC* e 61% hr.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2019 às 20:58)

Boas,
Final do dia calmo com muitas nuvens, vento nulo e ambiente abafado. Apareceram uns tímidos mammatus várias vezes...









Cá estão eles...




Muitos cirrus e virga também presentes




Sol a tentar espreitar entre dois olhos 




Mais alguns mammatus








E lá ao fundo, algo vai estragando a paisagem...
Parece que foi instalado um lagar de azeite no concelho de Monforte e é isto que se vê todos os dias...Triste realidade que se vai vendo cada vez mais, por todo o Alentejo.




______________
Máx: *23,2ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC*

Noite de verão! *18,3ºC* e 70% hr.


----------



## efcm (14 Abr 2019 às 21:29)

Em Portimão dia sem vento, temperatura chegou aos 23° 
E o céu estava uma manta de retalhos.


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2019 às 21:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Final do dia calmo com muitas nuvens, vento nulo e ambiente abafado. Apareceram uns tímidos mammatus várias vezes...
> 
> 
> ...


Bonitas fotos amigo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2019 às 21:55)

efcm disse:


> Em Portimão dia sem vento, temperatura chegou aos 23°
> E o céu estava uma manta de retalhos.


Bonita foto amigo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2019 às 23:01)

Deixo aqui, algumas fotos tiradas na 4ª feira passada:

*Cerca de 2 kms do Alto da Fóia*:

*Vista para sul*






Vista para Norte:











Caldas de Monchique


























Vista para a Serra de Monchique


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2019 às 23:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Deixo aqui, algumas fotos tiradas na 4ª feira passada:
> 
> *Cerca de 2 kms do Alto da Fóia*:
> 
> ...


Bonitas fotos amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2019 às 00:30)

joselamego disse:


> Bonitas fotos amigo !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2019 às 18:40)

Boas,
Alguns chuviscos ao início da tarde mas apenas molharam o chão, de resto, muitas nuvens e temperatura agradável.
Portalegre ainda acumulou* 1.5mm*, as restantes estações da zona estão a 0's.

Máxima de *20,6ºC*
Diferença de praticamente 10ºC entre a temperatura de amanhã e de Quarta. 

Neste momento, *19,1ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2019 às 18:56)

Boas, 
Amanhã irei de viagem até Monchique, depois estarei em Beja dois dias ( quarta e quinta ) .
Em Beja, espero apanhar trovoada e aguaceiros .


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2019 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,
Em viagem até Monchique 
Parei em canal caveira (Grândola) 
Está calor 
Meu carro marca 24,5°C (mesmo com ligeiro erro não deve estar muito longe dos 24 ou 25)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2019 às 20:43)

Monchique 
Céu nublado 
13°C
Já tinha saudades !

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 08:29)

Bom dia alegria 
Aqui de Monchique para Portugal e mundo 
Está chuva fraca 
14°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 09:20)

Boas,
Continua céu nublado 
Nevoeiro 
Chuva fraca a moderada 
Espero no sul trovoadas e possível granizo 
Logo de tarde irei até Beja 
14°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 11:59)

Chuva moderada
Já em despedida de Monchique 
Até já !
12°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2019 às 12:20)

Estremoz: primeiros aguaceiros do dia Chuva moderada, acompanhada por vento !


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2019 às 12:56)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva moderada
> Já em despedida de Monchique
> Até já !
> 12°C
> ...



Boas @joselamego, à muito tempo, que já não via essa foto de cortesia, aí de terra de sul.
E com chuva melhor ainda.


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 12:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Boas @joselamego, à muito tempo, q


Sim, já algum tempo !
Hoje de tarde estarei em Beja até sexta 
Abraço amigo Pedro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2019 às 13:02)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, já algum tempo !
> Hoje de tarde estarei em Beja até sexta
> Abraço amigo Pedro
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Fazes bem, secalhar foi a tua vinda aí, que trouxe a chuva, aproveita para matar as saudades.
Um abraço José.


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 13:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fazes bem, secalhar foi a tua vinda aí, que trouxe a chuva, aproveita para matar as saudades.
> Um abraço José.


Coincidência ou não 
a chuva veio agora ao sul com minha vinda !
Abraço amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2019 às 13:13)

Boas,
Aguaceiro forte por aqui!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2019 às 13:51)

Chuva forte durante mais de 20 minutos, deve ter rendido aquilo que está previsto hoje para o dia todo.
Neste momento, já não chove e a linha de instabilidade vai progredindo para leste:






A máxima de ontem foi aos *24,8ºC*.

Neste momento estão *15,5ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 14:15)

Beja 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca 
13°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (17 Abr 2019 às 14:36)

Boa tarde.

Aqui a chuva começou por volta das 12:30h e acabou por volta das 13h. Aguaceiros fracos  que devem ter rendido, com alguma sorte, 1mm.

Se repararem no radar do IPMA vê-se Vila Viçosa, Alandroal e Redondo no meio das duas linhas, sendo que a linha mais a oeste tem largado boa chuva na zona de Évora. Pelo radar parece que a chuva por aqui acabou, vamos ver se mais logo durante a noite tenho mais sorte


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 15:00)

Por Beja a chuva cai certinha 
Está fresco 
14°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (17 Abr 2019 às 15:31)

No Algarve a frente está praticamente diluída! Não me surpreende! Este ano hidrológico não acertámos uma...
Por Faro mal molhou o chão ainda. O que cai é chuvisco.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2019 às 15:46)

Manhã toda a chover por aqui.. rendeu 5mm... melhor que nada.. mas muito pouco ainda assim...


----------



## JPAG (17 Abr 2019 às 16:23)

Chuva neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2019 às 18:19)

Tal como previsto, a frente pouca chuva deu por aqui e quando chegar ao meio de Espanha reativa-se outra vez. Triste sina! 
Aqui choveu algo mais devido à pequena linha de instabilidade que se formou antes da frente mas noutros locais já não foi assim, resta ver se amanhã e sexta aparecem bons aguaceiros. Entretanto, nos próximos dias a loucura instala-se no Mediterrâneo.

Portalegre até aos últimos dados disponíveis acumulou* 5.1mm*. Elvas, *0.3mm*.
A netatmo tem apenas registado 0.1mm, ou seja, não está a registar corretamente a precipitação, pois, a frente já passou naquele local.

*13,9ºC* e já não chove.


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2019 às 09:12)

Bom dia 
Ontem chuva fraca por Beja 
Hoje céu com abertas de sol 
13°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (18 Abr 2019 às 11:12)

Depois da chuva muito fraca de ontem, hoje já temos boas abertas! Não sei se choverá alguma de jeito hoje e amanhã... Talvez só mais para o interior.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Abr 2019 às 13:10)

Passou uma célula a Norte de Faro com alguma atividade 

Se calhar já deu para regar os alfarrobeiros ali para os lados do Peral 
Segue mais encoberto com algumas células a rondar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2019 às 13:18)

trovoadas disse:


> Passou uma célula a Norte de Faro com alguma atividade
> 
> Se calhar já deu para regar os alfarrobeiros ali para os lados do Peral
> Segue mais encoberto com algumas células a rondar...



Em Olhão, ainda molhou o chão, com pingas bem grossas, do tamanho de moedas de 1 €, ainda ouvi 3 trovões jeitosos.


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2019 às 13:36)

Boa tarde Alentejo e mundo 
Beja city
Parque cidade 
Céu nublado 
Já ouvi trovão 
Chuva fraca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (18 Abr 2019 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados aqui pela hora de almoço.

Agora sol quente, que até se vê o vapor de água a sair do alcatrão das estradas.

Algumas células convectivas a formarem-se aqui em redor. sobretudo na zona de Arraiolos. É capaz de haver animação esta tarde.. 

Acumulados das estações IPMA mais próximas no dia de ontem:
      - Estremoz - *6.6 mm*
- Elvas -* 2.2 mm*


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (18 Abr 2019 às 14:50)

JPAG disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Aguaceiros fracos a moderados aqui pela hora de almoço.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde.
Confirma-se. Trovoada já audível.


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2019 às 15:39)

Boas, 
Por Beja já ouvi trovão e já choveu 
Neste momento abertas de sol 
16°C




















Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2019 às 15:48)

Boa Tarde,
Por aqui, muitas nuvens e algum sol. Bem se tentam formar células mas dissipam-se logo a seguir, típica alergia desta zona à formação de células. O harmonie é o modelo que está mais próximo da realidade, como grande parte das vezes, graças a ele as expetativas já nunca estão em alta. 









Célula junto à fronteira:





*19,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## JPAG (18 Abr 2019 às 15:49)

Estrada de Évora para Viana do Alentejo: 


(imagem via grupo Operação STOP - Évora, do facebook)


----------



## dscom (18 Abr 2019 às 15:53)

Em Aljustrel pelas 14:20 estava Sol, depois caiu granizo e ficou bastante escuro, com um ou outro relâmpago, e o Sol regressou novamente.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2019 às 17:08)

Linha de células de fraca intensidade ao longo da fronteira:





A célula da zona de Marvão:





Vento mais intenso e* 19,1ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2019 às 17:14)

Por aqui, tarde de chuva. Entre as 15h e as 15h30m choveu torrencialmente como há muito não via com algumas trovoadas. Ouve-se novamente trovoada.  Sigo com 13 mm acumulados, a estação do IPMA pifou, logo quando caiu uma chuvada.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Abr 2019 às 17:34)

A passar ao lado de Elvas, na A6, parece estar a descarregar bem pela zona de Campo Maior.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2019 às 17:46)

Muita chuva em La Codosera, Espanha (a cerca de 15km de Arronches) segundo relatos. O cenário na direção dessa localidade é este:


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2019 às 17:47)

A Serra de São Mamede está a formar células bem rapidamente, no entanto nada chega à cidade em si.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Abr 2019 às 18:04)

Forte trovoada, chuva forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2019 às 18:05)

81mm/h de rainrate neste momento na minha estação em Portalegre com 4.0mm!

Edit: 5mm!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2019 às 18:08)

*133 mm/h 
*
7mm totais

8.2mm e rate de 113 mm/h ainda!


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Abr 2019 às 18:10)

Que chuvada!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2019 às 18:12)

Que grande relâmpago!  Vento forte


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2019 às 18:17)

Quase 12mm nos últimos 10 a 15 minutos num aguaceiro como a minha estação (mesmo a PCE) não via há muito, muito tempo, se é que não é o recorde absoluto. 12.6mm totais acumulados, rate máximo de 133 mm/h, que durante alguns minutos se recusou a sair desse intervalo.

Os meus pais relataram trovoada forte também.

Edit 18:47:


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2019 às 19:49)

Alguma chuva agora com os restos das células, já é bom! 
Há pouco:













A EMA de Portalegre acumulou *10.1mm* com a trovoada. 

A máxima foi de *20,1ºC*

Agora estão uns frescos, *11,3ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia algo fresco, esta tarde tem estado frio e com uma diferença de 4ºC para a estação Faro (Aeroporto) e de Olhão (EPPO).

A tarde foi marcada pelos aguaceiros fortes e alguma trovoada dispersa e neste momento cai umas pingas.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2019 às 19:58)

De acordo com relatos, há pouco ainda havia granizo acumulado em algumas superfícies em Portalegre, parece que a coisa foi meio localizada, célula potenciada pela Serra de São Mamede que atingiu a parte mais a Sul da cidade, a estação do IPMA acumulou menos precipitação.

14.8mm totais na minha estação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:28)

O Alentejo, bem que precisa de uma boa rega, de modo a não existir uma diferença tão grande, em termos de precipitação.
Pelo menos neste posto de combustível, pode não dar para abastecer ainda, mas pelo menos já ficou com o chão coberto de granizo

"Hoje pelo Alentejo!"
*MeteoMira*


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (18 Abr 2019 às 20:43)

Boa noite.
Por Pavia, apenas um aguaceiro demorado por volta do meio-dia. Após isso, céus magníficos e trovoada a acercar-se dos 4 quadrantes. A deslocação dos clusters de NW / SE quase sempre deslizam um nadinha abaixo (Montemor / Arraiolos); tese que carece absolutamente de qualquer rigor pragmático. Fico muito feliz quando entro neste grupo e sinto cheiro a terra molhada. Seja lá de onde vier.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2019 às 21:27)

Já viram o acumulado registado na estação do nosso membro @Gil_Algarvio?





Acumulados bastante localizados. Por outro lado, Tavira regista 8 mm e Pozo del Camino 4,5 mm, ambas estações Wunderground.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 21:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já viram o acumulado registado na estação do nosso membro @Gil_Algarvio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É um belo acumulado, como não se tem visto muito ultimamente, por outro lado, esse é o acumulado, que tenho previsto para a minha cidade, segundo o meteograma, até quase ao fim do mes, e se viesse mesmo a cair, já eu ficave bem satisfeito.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Abr 2019 às 22:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já viram o acumulado registado na estação do nosso membro @Gil_Algarvio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas isso já é normal na estação dele ..  Chove bem mais sempre na estação dele .


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2019 às 22:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas isso já é normal na estação dele ..  Chove bem mais sempre na estação dele .



Não vi, nada de muito especial no radar nessa zona. Se formos ver, o radar de Loulé, a instabilidade teve praticamente concentrada entre Olhão e Tavira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2019 às 23:37)

Esta estação perto de Moncarapacho, acumulou 30.99 mm.  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLHO4/graph/2019-04-18/2019-04-18/daily

Acumulado entre as 13 e as 14h do radar de Loulé







A célula passou mesmo, por cima, desta estação.


----------



## JPAG (18 Abr 2019 às 23:41)

Boa noite. 

Fico contente que algumas zonas do sul tenham tido bons acumulados, embora muito localizados, e por vezes com o "estrago" de grandes granizadas...

No entanto aqui pela zona cheira um pouco a 'fiasco'. Após o aguaceiro fraco da hora de almoço não choveu mais durante o dia. Vila viçosa deve ter cerca de 5/6 mm nestes dois dias quando estavam previstos mais de 30mm. 
Amanha já dá menos chuva, mas pode ser que alguma célula passe por aqui com mais intensidade, mas a esperança é pouca


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2019 às 09:58)

Boas,
Manhã com períodos de chuva e nevoeiro.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (19 Abr 2019 às 11:21)

Por Estremoz chuva, chuva, chuva, pelo menos desde as 8h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2019 às 12:27)

Por aqui, vai aumentando a nebulosidade e o radar do IPMA, já mostra alguns chuviscos a norte daqui. A tarde, vai ser de aguaceiros e trovoadas por aqui.


----------



## JPAG (19 Abr 2019 às 15:39)

Boa tarde. 

Durante a manhã em Vila Viçosa houve aguaceiros fracos intermitentes.. 
Para os lados de Estremoz estava mais escuro, e como foi dito aqui, deve ter chovido a manhã toda por lá. O radar mostra que a célula 'teve muito tempo por cima de Estremoz. 

Por aqui os aguaceiros foram tão fracos que o chão por baixo das laranjeiras nem se chegou a molhar..

O sol quando abre esta bem quente. Vamos ver se ainda vai alguma coisa durante a tarde, mas parece me que o evento acabou por aqui


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2019 às 15:47)

Muito escuro a SE/S de Ourique. Tem vindo a crescer bem negro e ouve-se alguns roncos.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2019 às 15:53)

JPAG disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Durante a manhã em Vila Viçosa houve aguaceiros fracos intermitentes..
> Para os lados de Estremoz estava mais escuro, e como foi dito aqui, deve ter chovido a manhã toda por lá. O radar mostra que a célula 'teve muito tempo por cima de Estremoz.
> ...


Até estão a surgir pequenas células por aí, eu estou pior porque a minha zona nunca foi muito propícia a situações convectivas, salvo algumas excepções. Já a zona de Elvas e Campo Maior, por exemplo, é!
Bem, alguma chuva fraca de manhã que com o sol que está neste momento já se evaporou.   Estão a surgir células na zona de Cáceres mas estão longe e mesmo que cheguem à fronteira, existe uma barreira chamada Serra de S. Mamede que acaba por as dissipar.
Aqui na região, safa-se o acumulado de Portalegre ontem graças a uma células bastante localizada. A EMA de Elvas ainda nem aos 5mm chegou neste evento, e em Arronches o valor deve andar lá perto, talvez seja um pouco superior graças aos aguaceiros pré frontais de Quarta-feira mas de resto, nunca mais choveu nada de jeito.

Vão aparecendo as bigornas:





*18,8ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2019 às 16:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui na região, safa-se o acumulado de Portalegre ontem graças a uma células bastante localizada.


Mesmo assim ainda é preciso muito mais do que um aguaceiro torrencial...

Já de volta ao Alentejo sigo com 15.9ºC e algumas nuvens dispersas, hoje parece que não se passa nada de mais mas veremos o resto da tarde. 1.0mm acumulado de manhã.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2019 às 16:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mesmo assim ainda é preciso muito mais do que um aguaceiro torrencial...


Obviamente! Mas isso é assim em qualquer local, mesmo que seja um acumulado bastante elevado, daí esta situação típica de Abril e Maio já não ajudar em nada. As trovoadas apenas contribuem para as médias, coisa que não importa nada numa seca como esta.

Entretanto, as células vão perdendo força. Fico contente pela rega que houve em vários locais mas é preciso muito mais. Não considero este evento um fiasco porque estas situações são mesmo assim e já estava à espera.


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2019 às 16:53)

A NO/N





A Este





Aqui


----------



## frederico (19 Abr 2019 às 16:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Obviamente! Mas isso é assim em qualquer local, mesmo que seja um acumulado bastante elevado, daí esta situação típica de Abril e Maio já não ajudar em nada. As trovoadas apenas contribuem para as médias, coisa que não importa nada numa seca como esta.
> 
> Entretanto, as células vão perdendo força. Fico contente pela rega que houve em vários locais mas é preciso muito mais. Não considero este evento um fiasco porque estas situações são mesmo assim e já estava à espera.



Isto vai regar as ervas e flores da Primavera, ao menos é muito melhor que nada. O mal já está feito, não choveu entre Outubro e Março nada de jeito.


----------



## frederico (19 Abr 2019 às 16:57)

Genericamente, 20 a 40 mm no Algarve. Algumas estações poderão não fazer a média do mês. Esperava mais tendo em conta o que previam os modelos.


----------



## JPAG (19 Abr 2019 às 17:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Até estão a surgir pequenas células por aí, eu estou pior porque a minha zona nunca foi muito propícia a situações convectivas, salvo algumas excepções.



Sim, houve formação de algumas células na zona alandroal-redondo-reguengos. Estava escuro para aqueles lados, mas para aqui nada, teve sempre sol. A esperança de apanhar alguma coisa por aqui seriam células vindas de Espanha ou zona de Elvas, mas não me parece que venha nada..


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2019 às 17:18)

Cenário interessante até:










Rajada de vento forte assim nada. Temperatura desceu para os *16,6ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2019 às 17:27)

Relâmpago e trovão sobre a serra.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2019 às 17:30)

Grande chuvada! Estava a ver que não...


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2019 às 17:32)

Três trovões potentes agora mesmo


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2019 às 17:37)

Chove bem, outro trovão.


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2019 às 17:38)

Chuva forte e muitos relâmpagos, uns atrás dos outros.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2019 às 17:39)

Alguns trovões dispersos por aqui com um aguaceiro fraco a moderado. Vento forte e 13.5ºC.

Edit: Chuva forte, rate de 95 mm/h.


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2019 às 17:42)

Granizada daquelas!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2019 às 17:45)

Novo recorde de rain rate instantâneo, de *134 mm/h*. 5.4mm acuumulados, 4.4 deles neste aguaceiro, a rua parece um rio.  Agora, acalmia, não chove e está vento fraco.

Apesar do rain rate maior, o aguaceiro de ontem foi muito mais prolongado.


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2019 às 17:45)

Caiu um raio cá perto, o estoiro foi brutal


----------



## Tonton (19 Abr 2019 às 17:53)

Parece que a festa, agora, foi mesmo mais para o Sul...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2019 às 17:53)

Foi um bom aguaceiro, pelo menos já regou qualquer coisa. Felizmente não houve granizo, pois, não faz falta.

Estão, uns fresquinhos e agradáveis, *12,5ºC. *Tudo de volta ao normal...




*
*


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2019 às 17:59)

Estavam 16ºC, passámos a 13ºC. Já acalmou um pouco e é isto agora...


----------



## vamm (19 Abr 2019 às 18:11)

Vê-se bem as nuvens a rodarem de Este para S/SO.

Alguns exemplares grandinhos:


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2019 às 18:55)

A partir do que passou aqui formou-se uma bela linha a SW. Entretanto está outra célula a formar-se a NNE mas essa já deve passar ao lado, mais na zona do centro da cidade. 14.9ºC.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (19 Abr 2019 às 19:19)

Células em aproximação:
Cluster bem desenvolto e longilíneo (circulação NE / SW) e com muita actividade eléctrica.





Vista N/NE





Vista E / SE





Vista N (estas lenticulares chegaram a estar bem formadas; nao cheguei a tempo) 





Vista N


----------



## JAlves (19 Abr 2019 às 20:21)

Vidigueira. Vista para o Mendro (norte):


----------



## JPAG (19 Abr 2019 às 21:16)

Após a minha última intervenção, uma linha de instabilidade entrou em Portugal vinda de Espanha e deixou alguns aguaceiros na raia alentejana. 

Para meu azar a linha separou-se em duas ao entrar em Portugal, com uma célula mais ativa (em chuva) junto a Portalegre e outra  a sul de Olivenza, na direção de Reguengos/Mourão. Aqui em Vila Viçosa passou um aguaceiro muito fraco de 10 minutos que não deu para acumular, pois a divisão da linha fez-se notar sobretudo nesta zona. 

Agora quando já não estava à espera de nada, o aguaceiro mais intenso do evento apareceu por aqui.. 5 minutos de chuva moderada (eco amarelo), com algumas rajadas de vento.  Neste momento continua o aguaceiro tipo "_spray_" e ouviu-se 1 trovão. 

Acumulados do evento nas estações IPMA mais próximas:

Estremoz -* 6.6mm + 3.3mm + 2.6mm* = *12.5 mm*
Elvas - *2.2mm + 1.3mm + 0.4mm* = *3.9 mm*

Aqui os valores deverão rondar os 10 mm no total do evento.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2019 às 22:45)

Boas,
Algumas células no horizonte ao final da tarde:









Enquanto o calor não apertar e for chovendo, os cursos de água vão-se mantendo com alguma água:





Amanhã, em termos de temperaturas, o país vai ser completamente virado ao contrário! 
____________
*11,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2019 às 23:09)

Fotografias interessantes esta tarde tiradas no IP2 entre Évora e Portel, pelo nosso membro @trepkos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Abr 2019 às 23:39)

Dia com alguma chuva na regiao 
podem consultar os acumulados no site:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Abr 2019 às 00:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Dia com alguma chuva na regiao
> podem consultar os acumulados no site:
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/



Podes por directamente aqui no fórum as estações que não têm falhas de dados respeitante a este mês ou até deste ano ?


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Abr 2019 às 00:49)

Serpa, Bemposta, Beja, Mértola, Moura, Mourao, Quinta Maral, Marvão

(Amareleja tem pluviometro entupido e será desentupido na proxima semana; Évora está em internet e o problema será resolvido na proxima semana)


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Abr 2019 às 01:13)

São valores ainda baixos mas com as chuvas previstas entre segunda e quarta poderá atingir o valor médio para essas zonas .. O mesmo se passa por aqui ..  
É as barragens dessa zona como estão?


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2019 às 12:42)

Por aqui estamos assim, com bastantes nuvens a chegar de Este e 14.9ºC


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2019 às 13:27)

Boas,
Devido à posição da cut-off, estão ser arrastadas muitas poeiras. Céu bastante esbranquiçado e muitas nuvens para sul...





Mínima de *8,2ºC*

A manhã tem sido ventosa mas está agradável. Neste momento, estão *21,5ºC*.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.
Olhando para o céu, parece começar a formar-se alguma convexão; cousa ainda sem expressão para assinatura de eco. Tal como referiu o vizinho @joralentejano, muitas poeiras em suspensão; vento moderado a aumentar nos últimos minutos.
Deixo uma fotografia da passagem do cluster de células ao final da tarde de ontem. Já cá chegaram em fase de dissipação; 10/15 minutos de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2019 às 14:44)

Céu bastante mais nublado e o vento também tem vindo a aumentar. Estão 17.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2019 às 02:21)

Boa madrugada,
Hoje, pela Sintra do Alentejo, Castelo de Vide, sol bem quente mas algum vento fresco que amenizava um pouco a coisa.
Marvão, lá ao fundo do lado esquerdo. Notável um pouco das marcas do incêndio ocorrido no verão passado:








Não fossem as poeiras e seria bem visível a Gardunha...




____________
Máxima de *23,2ºC*

Neste momento, *10,5ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2019 às 19:01)

Boas,
Muitas nuvens durante todo o dia e agora surgiu algo a norte daqui. No radar é possível ver um eco azul e realmente está bastante escuro.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2019 às 21:50)

Boa Noite,
Então cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:
Campos ainda se vão mantendo verdes graças à chuva que vai caindo. Árvores a ficarem cobertas de folhas rapidamente, algumas delas estiveram ainda bastante tempo sem ter devido ás temperaturas frias durante a noite. Visto que agora não tem estado muito frio de noite, acordaram definitivamente! 

















Pequenas células com pouco desenvolvimento mas bem ameaçadoras...





Boa precipitação prevista esta semana, principalmente quarta-feira. Grande descida de temperatura entre amanhã e terça, típico desta altura...
_________________
Máx:* 22,1ºC*
Min: *7,8ºC*

Neste momento,* 14,4ºC*.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Abr 2019 às 22:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Então cá ficam umas fotos de hoje:
> Campos ainda se vão mantendo verdes graças à chuva que vai caindo. Árvores a ficarem cobertas de folhas rapidamente, algumas delas estiveram ainda bastante tempo sem ter devido ás temperaturas frias durante a noite. Visto que agora não tem estado muito frio de noite, acordaram definitivamente!
> 
> ...


Que Terra valente. Belíssimos registos, como de costume. Abraços.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2019 às 02:25)

Chuvisco moderado por aqui derivado de uma mancha de precipitação formada no Norte que sobreviveu até cá. 14.2ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Abr 2019 às 12:54)

Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> Que Terra valente. Belíssimos registos, como de costume. Abraços.


Muito Obrigado! Abraço 
___________
Boas,
Por cá, algumas nuvens e o dia segue ainda agradável. Amanhã já vão estar quase menos 10ºC. 

Tatual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2019 às 21:55)

Boas.
Nada de mais por aqui, parece estar até bem aquém do previsto. 12.4ºC e 83% HR com algumas rajadas moderadas a fortes na ordem dos 30-40 km/h. Chuviscou mas nada mais do que isso, nem deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2019 às 23:53)

Estremoz:  chuva.


----------



## dscom (22 Abr 2019 às 23:55)

Por aqui está a choviscar e algum vento.





Tive de reduzir a resolução da imagem porque o upload é muito baixo (ADSL).
http://ipcamlive.com/5ca8ae1c519f2
Ervidel (Aljustrel)


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2019 às 23:56)

Chuva fraca com 1.4mm totais acumulados, já com 9.9ºC a descer, frente poucochinha


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2019 às 00:00)

Valente chuvada acompanhada de vento forte  Não esperava isto, o radar não mostra nada daquilo que se passa por aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2019 às 10:57)

Boas, 7.1ºC por aqui, cada pequeno aguaceiro baixa bem a temperatura. O vento com rajadas em nada ajuda.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2019 às 11:18)

Bom dia,
Acaba de cair um forte aguaceiro por Portalegre! Ambiente desagradável, frio e ventoso. 
O dia de hoje deverá ser com este regime e amanhã promete um bom acumulado.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2019 às 11:38)

Continuam os aguaceiros, com 6.6ºC e 4.2mm acumulados. Ai se fosse Janeiro... 

Temperatura sentida de 2.2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2019 às 12:43)

Mais uns aguaceiros por aqui com 5.8ºC, sendo que é a mínima do dia! 6.2mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Abr 2019 às 13:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Continuam os aguaceiros, com 6.6ºC e 4.2mm acumulados. Ai se fosse Janeiro...
> 
> Temperatura sentida de 2.2ºC.



Se fosse Janeiro estávamos com neve em Portalegre... Impressionante a mudança de tempo em dois dias, pois no Domingo estava calor...
Estive a consultar os dados da estação de Portalegre e a temperatura desceu constantemente desde o meio-dia de ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2019 às 16:21)

Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros. A frente rendeu aquilo que estava previsto, as estações da zona registaram valores entre 3/5mm.




Acabou de passar outro aguaceiro...





*11,2ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2019 às 17:03)

É este o cenário por aqui mas não se passa nada de mais, uns chuviscos e umas rajadas de vento com 7.7ºC.

(imagens em spoiler, basta expandir)


Spoiler


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2019 às 17:47)

Belos aguaceiros provavelmente com granizo a passar a SW, para aqui já não sobra nada.  7.8ºC por aqui, mais uma imagem do que está a SW. Agora já está com mais abertas mas umas cortinas ainda impressionantes.



Spoiler


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2019 às 18:02)

Bom aguaceiro com algum granizo à mistura. 

*9,3ºC*


----------



## Smota (23 Abr 2019 às 19:07)

Olá boa tarde, depois de uma pequena trovoada com bastante granizo, espreita o sol pelo Mosteiro de Flor da Rosa. 








Enviado do meu ATU-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2019 às 19:16)

Aguaceiro moderado de granizo por aqui, o campo de futebol está esbranquiçado e nota-se alguma acumulação abaixo dos pára-brisas dos carros.  7.3ºC.

Edit: Provavelmente terá sido a célula que passou pela zona da Smota. 

Edit 2: 6.4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2019 às 19:35)

Muitos arco-íris!!
Por volta das 18h quando caiu o aguaceiro mais intenso com algum granizo:





Agora mesmo, com um aguaceiro mais fraco:








__________

Máxima de *11,5ºC*. 
*9,9ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Abr 2019 às 20:50)

Boas,
Belo dia de inverno, máxima de 8,3°c e 11,5mm.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2019 às 08:38)

Bom Dia,
Chuva fraca por vezes moderada! Segundo o ECM, já eram para ter caído mais de 20mm. A realidade é esta:
Portalegre: *11.9mm*
Netatmo: *2.2mm*
Elvas: *1.1mm
*
Abril já pouco faz e a chover quase sempre menos do que o previsto, ainda pior. No entanto, desde que vá regando, já é bom!
*11,7ºC*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 09:08)

Aguardo a actualização da última hora mas Qd acordei estava a chover bastante bem em faro e olhao com valentes poças. 
Os acumulados a sul do Tejo são muito decepcionantes até ao momento. 
Mas assim a olho acho que pode ter caído uns 4 a 5 mm na última hora por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2019 às 09:39)

Tem chovido bem, nos últimos minutos em Portalegre.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2019 às 13:44)

Estremoz: chuva, por vezes intermitente, desde o início da manhã


----------



## JPAG (24 Abr 2019 às 14:41)

Boa tarde.

Não tivéssemos nós na primavera, eu diria que estes estão a ser os 2 melhores dias de inverno por aqui...  Chuva q.b., 2 aguaceiros de granizo, frio, vento moderado e alguma neblina matinal. 

A tarde de ontem e a manhã de hoje foram bem chuvosas (sobretudo esta manhã). Sem acumulações fora do normal, mas com chuva fraca a moderada quase contínua. Se não me falha a memória, é o melhor evento por aqui neste ano de 2019. Já não me lembro da última vez que tinha visto poças de água e pequenas charcas nos terrenos por aqui.. 

Acumulados até ao momento nas estações mais próximas: 

- Estremoz (IPMA) - de dia 22 até ao momento - *20,9mm*
- Elvas (IPMA) - de dia 22 até ao momento -* 25,7mm*

Referência ainda para a estação NETATMO de Elvas que só hoje acumulou 21,72mm.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2019 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde,
Tardou mas lá aconteceu, acumulados bastante generosos aqui na zona. A frente parecia vir desfeita mas com a direção SW/NE, descarregou de forma persistente. Por volta das 10h, choveu com muita força em Portalegre e em Arronches, segundo relatos também choveu bem, com destaque para uma forte chuvada depois de almoço. Isto é uma amostra daquilo que devíamos ter tido no inverno mas que infelizmente, não aconteceu. 
Portalegre: *22.1mm*
Elvas: *20.1mm*
Netatmo: *21.8mm*

Chuvisca neste momento com *13,4ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2019 às 19:56)

Chove bem neste momento com algum vento à mistura, 24mm.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (24 Abr 2019 às 20:06)

Chuva, chuva, chuva. Que regalo têm sido estes dois dias.
Mais um ou outro aguaceiro que apareça amanhã e supera-se o valor avançado pelos modelos.

Feliz 25 de Abril a todos. Sempre.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2019 às 20:26)

Estremoz: vento forte com rajadas...

EDIT (20h40): Muita chuva


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2019 às 20:34)

Muita chuva e vento neste momento!  Mais uma Frente a passar...
Depois de uma pequena pausa durante a tarde, desde as 17h que tem estado sempre a chover, ora fraco, ora moderado. Tão bom!


----------



## comentador (24 Abr 2019 às 22:05)

Boa noite!

"Abril, águas mil" e neste mês tem-se cumprido o provérbio O dia foi de Inverno, com bons períodos de chuva e vento com rajadas fortes. O acumulado de hoje é de 16 mm e o de ontem foram 3 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2019 às 22:43)

Vem aí, uma micro frente a caminho.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2019 às 22:44)

Excelente rega, mais 1 dia ou 2 deste género e a situação ficava bem melhor! Entretanto, parece que a partir do fim de semana já vem algum calor, algo normal a partir de agora, desde que não seja extremo.
Acumulados:
Portalegre: *26.7mm*
Netatmo: *24.7mm *
Elvas: *25mm

81.7mm* mensais na netatmo. Portalegre terá ultrapassado os 100mm.

Máxima de *16,5ºC*

*10,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2019 às 22:56)

Aí, chegou ela e não tarda já foi. 

Por aqui, o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros ao início da manhã, depois à hora do almoço e agora. Rendeu cerca de 6 mm e o mês leva 45 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Abr 2019 às 23:36)

Fraquinho fraquinho... Uns bons aguaceiros ao longo do dia mas claramente insuficientes. A frente passou à pouco e mal dei por ela. Os acumulados devem de andar entre os 10 e os 15mm e mais para o interior. Agora é esperar por Outubro


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Abr 2019 às 00:52)

Em faro que a normal do mês anda perto dos 40 mm caíram até ao momento 36 mm. Neste Outono inverno ainda não passou o normal um único mês.
As barragens têm estado a diminuir algo neste mês em especial no sotavento.
Com estes valores a seca no litoral sotavento deve ter diminuído para seca severa e no resto do Sul para moderada.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2019 às 11:33)

Bela granizada por aqui com vento forte na ordem dos 50 km/h!

Edit: 7.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2019 às 12:13)

Estremoz: tempo muito instável, com o primeiro aguaceiro moderado vespertino


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2019 às 12:48)

Aguaceiro de granizo há pouco, até fiquei sem TV.
Neste momento o sol brilha, e há algum vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2019 às 13:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aí, chegou ela e não tarda já foi.
> 
> Por aqui, o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros ao início da manhã, depois à hora do almoço e agora. Rendeu cerca de 6 mm e o mês leva 45 mm.



Até, á meia-noite ainda subiu mais 2 mm, para fechar nos 8 mm, tal e qual a estação do IPMA em Olhão. Olhão, foi o local mais chuvoso no Algarve, tendo em conta, só as estações do IPMA. 



trovoadas disse:


> Fraquinho fraquinho... Uns bons aguaceiros ao longo do dia mas claramente insuficientes. A frente passou à pouco e mal dei por ela. Os acumulados devem de andar entre os 10 e os 15mm e mais para o interior. Agora é esperar por Outubro



Em Maio pode cair uma trovoada e fazer a média, não é assim tão difícil.  Estás a esquecer-te de Agosto ( sempre pode cair outra trovoada como em 2007), de Setembro (pode cair outra trovoada como em 2008). Até Outubro, pode sempre acontecer alguma coisa.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Abr 2019 às 16:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até, á meia-noite ainda subiu mais 2 mm, para fechar nos 8 mm, tal e qual a estação do IPMA em Olhão. Olhão, foi o local mais chuvoso no Algarve, tendo em conta, só as estações do IPMA.
> 
> 
> 
> Em Maio pode cair uma trovoada e fazer a média, não é assim tão difícil.  Estás a esquecer-te de Agosto ( sempre pode cair outra trovoada como em 2007), de Setembro (pode cair outra trovoada como em 2008). Até Outubro, pode sempre acontecer alguma coisa.


Esses anos já vão longínquos daí a minha afirmação  O pessoal às vezes pensa que andamos aqui a gozar mas é a verdade. Ultimamente são os 5 meses penosos de Maio a Setembro em que chuva é quase uma miragem. Depois vêm os Invernos... Bom basicamente já só temos 2 a 3 meses de chuva.

Hoje algumas nuvens mas no geral bastante sol.  À pouco saí de casa com 20°c no termómetro do carro. Vento moderado e fresco de noroeste por vezes desagradável mas também porque estou de t- shirt


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Abr 2019 às 17:27)

Mas os valores a norte do Tejo estão muito bons e não me espantaria que a seca terminasse nessas regiões. 
A sul o Alentejo deve passar para seca moderada e o Algarve deve ficar todo em seca severa. 
As barragens tb devem ter recuperado alguma coisa ..


----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2019 às 19:01)

Para se ter noção, nos últimos anos houve vários meses de Abril a mais de 100 mm e até a roçarem os 200 mm, como ocorreu em 2008. 

Se não chover até dia 30 alguns locais nem devem chega à média, que ronda os 40 mm no litoral e supera os 60 mm nas serras. 

Castro Marim por exemplo passou a média, mas Faro ainda não deve ter superado. Mas isto com células é uma lotaria, pode haver grandes diferenças em 10 quilómetros. 

As médias no Alentejo e Algarve só poderão ser respostas com dois ou três anos seguidos idênticos a 1989 ou a 1996. 

Mas isto já ocorreu. O início do século XX foi muito seco no Algarve, houve locais no litoral com médias inferiores a 350 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2019 às 19:55)

Boa Tarde,
Alguns aguaceiros fracos até meio da tarde. O dia foi desagradável devido ao vento ainda intenso.
Graças à precipitação de ontem, as Ribeiras ganharam alguma vida!

















Final do dia já com o céu limpo por aqui mas ainda havia bastantes nuvens no horizonte.




_________
Acumulados de hoje:
Portalegre: *4.7mm*
Netatmo: *1.9mm* (*83.6mm *mensais)
Elvas: *1.2mm*

Máx: *16,3ºC*
Min: *7,1ºC*

*12,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 20:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Alguns aguaceiros fracos até meio da tarde. O dia foi desagradável devido ao vento ainda intenso.
> Graças à precipitação de ontem, as Ribeiras ganharam alguma vida!
> 
> ...


Lindíssimas as tuas fotos amigo 
Parabéns !
Vamos ver se chove mais alguma coisa pelo sul 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jkmc (25 Abr 2019 às 21:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Alguns aguaceiros fracos até meio da tarde. O dia foi desagradável devido ao vento ainda intenso.
> Graças à precipitação de ontem, as Ribeiras ganharam alguma vida!
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas fotos e pelas reportagens frequentes.
E sempre um prazer ver o muito bonito alentejo ! Para mim, a parte de Portugal com a natureza mais preservada


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2019 às 22:38)

joselamego disse:


> Lindíssimas as tuas fotos amigo
> Parabéns !
> Vamos ver se chove mais alguma coisa pelo sul
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado!  
A partir de agora, a chuva que cair já será ineficaz. Aquilo que tivemos ontem era o que fazia falta nos meses anteriores e não tivemos. Foi bom mas com as temperaturas mais elevadas e a maior duração das horas de sol, rapidamente se evapora. E claro, não foi distribuída desta maneira por toda a Região Sul.
Tal como já foi referido, agora é esperar por Outubro para que venha boa chuva de forma a mitigar a seca. Podem até vir trovoadas nos próximos tempos e fazer rapidamente a média mas nesta situações, não é isso que conta.


jkmc disse:


> Obrigado pelas fotos e pelas reportagens frequentes.
> E sempre um prazer ver o muito bonito alentejo ! Para mim, a parte de Portugal com a natureza mais preservada


Muito Obrigado! 
É verdade! Pelo menos aqui na minha zona, poucas são as árvores que não são autóctones e ainda bem. 
Infelizmente, em muitas partes do Alentejo, principalmente junto ao Alqueva, as paisagens estão a ser destruídas pelo negócio dos olivais intensivos.


----------



## JPAG (25 Abr 2019 às 23:42)

Boa noite. 

Hoje o dia foi passado no concelho do Alandroal. Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã, rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes e temperatura agradável aquando das abertas. 

Este evento, embora melhor que nada, apenas serviu para hidratar alguma vegetação a nível superficial. Hoje foi dia de arrancar/colher umas batatas na horta e é incrível ver como a terra está completamente seca após estes 2 dias de chuva. É que nem precisava de cavar fundo para ver terra seca, bastavam 3 ou 4 cm para ver que a água nem sequer chegou aquele nível de profundidade. Isto dependerá certamente do local e do tipo de solo, mas na aldeia onde tenho a horta é um problema geral. Para se ter noção, mesmo com alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã, vi vários vizinhos agricultores a regarem as suas hortas durante o dia (incluindo de manhã enquanto caíam pequenos aguaceiros). Muito desta secura está ligada ao vento, pois via-se perfeitamente que assim que terminava o aguaceiro 2 minutos depois estava tudo seco...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2019 às 01:45)

Boas, voltou o vento forte e seco de Nordeste com 12.8ºC e 63%. Vento na ordem dos 40 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2019 às 01:23)

18.8ºC por aqui, e a subir... As mínimas previstas para os próximos dias estão qualquer coisa...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2019 às 01:57)

Boas,
*11,5ºC* neste momento, com uma ligeira brisa.

Os extremos de ontem (dia 27) foram os seguintes:
Máx: *24,8ºC*
Min: *5,6ºC
*
Nos próximos dias, muitos locais já irão aproximar-se ou até atingir os 30ºC.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Abr 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia... 
Ontem foi um dia exaustivo com a mudança de casa. 
Em relação a temperaturas ontem foi talvez o dia mais quente desde o início do ano..  Ainda assim não chegou a superar os 25 c. 
Hoje será um dia ainda mais quente embora a esta hora ainda esteja bastante fresco. 
Alguns locais do sul hoje e amanhã rocarao os 30 c!!!


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2019 às 15:44)

Alcácer do Sal às 14h00 já tinha *29ºC*.

Dia 3 de Maio vem uma cut-off para o Sul, tirando esse evento teremos provavelmente tempo seco até meio de Maio.

No *Baixo Alentejo e Algarve* muitos locais estão neste momento com cerca de *250 mm* acumulados, *45 a 50% do normal*, pelo que este é um dos anos hidrológicos *mais secos* das últimas décadas (desde 2011 que não vem um ano verdadeiramente chuvoso, logo esta década caminha para ser uma das mais secas desde que se fazem registos).


----------



## trovoadas (28 Abr 2019 às 20:10)

frederico disse:


> Alcácer do Sal às 14h00 já tinha *29ºC*.
> 
> Dia 3 de Maio vem uma cut-off para o Sul, tirando esse evento teremos provavelmente tempo seco até meio de Maio.
> 
> No *Baixo Alentejo e Algarve* muitos locais estão neste momento com cerca de *250 mm* acumulados, *45 a 50% do normal*, pelo que este é um dos anos hidrológicos *mais secos* das últimas décadas (desde 2011 que não vem um ano verdadeiramente chuvoso, logo esta década caminha para ser uma das mais secas desde que se fazem registos).


Mesmo alfarrobeiras, oliveiras e figueiras têm dificuldade com estes níveis de precipitação. Mesmo que não sequem perdem vigor e capacidade de produção. Os solos já de si pobres também perdem fertilidade. Para quem gosta de perder tempo com esta atividade é uma facada no peito. Vamos ver se o Verão não é muito quente principalmente com aqueles picos de calor que matam tudo.


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2019 às 20:22)

Exacto. As árvores de sequeiro, a azinheira e o sobreiro têm raízes muito profundas, mas com a sucessão de anos secos que temos tido a água dos lençóis freáticos também se esgota. Em zonas de solos de xisto, que são pouco espessos, há pinheiros-mansos a morrer por stress hídrico, e a morte de azinheiras e sobreiros aumentou imenso. O sobreiro, por exemplo, dificilmente sobrevive com menos de 450 mm de média anual...

Nas amendoeiras é notório o que referes. Quando chove muito entre Outubro e Dezembro o ano costuma ser forte de amêndoa. Se chover pouco até as amendoeiras até ficam «fracas de folha».


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2019 às 20:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Mesmo alfarrobeiras, oliveiras e figueiras têm dificuldade com estes níveis de precipitação. Mesmo que não sequem perdem vigor e capacidade de produção. Os solos já de si pobres também perdem fertilidade. Para quem gosta de perder tempo com esta atividade é uma facada no peito. Vamos ver se o Verão não é muito quente principalmente com aqueles picos de calor que matam tudo.



É bom, para subir o preço da alfarroba.  Antigamente, a alfarroba valia 4€/5 €, agora vale 10 € ou mais, a ver quanto sobe neste final de ano até Março de 2020. Parece-me que não será um ano de muita alfarroba, pelo menos, para mim. Mas, tive 2 anos seguidos com muita e nunca lembro-me de ter 2 anos tão bons e este último que passou podia ter sido melhor, não fosse o tornado a limpar as alfarrobeiras.  Portanto, se vier uns anos com muito pouca já é normal, já no tempo do meu avõ era assim.


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2019 às 20:45)

Na zona de Tavira e de Cacela andam a fazer umas podas assassinas às alfarrobeiras que as deixam literalmente sem copa. Nunca vi nada assim. Qualquer dia não há alfarrobeiras antigas, daquelas centenárias, com copas grandes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2019 às 20:48)

trovoadas disse:


> Mesmo alfarrobeiras, oliveiras e figueiras têm dificuldade com estes níveis de precipitação. Mesmo que não sequem perdem vigor e capacidade de produção. Os solos já de si pobres também perdem fertilidade. Para quem gosta de perder tempo com esta atividade é uma facada no peito. Vamos ver se o Verão não é muito quente principalmente com aqueles picos de calor que matam tudo.





frederico disse:


> Exacto. As árvores de sequeiro, a azinheira e o sobreiro têm raízes muito profundas, mas com a sucessão de anos secos que temos tido a água dos lençóis freáticos também se esgota. Em zonas de solos de xisto, que são pouco espessos, há pinheiros-mansos a morrer por stress hídrico, e a morte de azinheiras e sobreiros aumentou imenso. O sobreiro, por exemplo, dificilmente sobrevive com menos de 450 mm de média anual...
> 
> Nas amendoeiras é notório o que referes. Quando chove muito entre Outubro e Dezembro o ano costuma ser forte de amêndoa. Se chover pouco até as amendoeiras até ficam «fracas de folha».



É verdade, mesmas as árvores autóctones, por muito resistentes que sejam, com a precipitação muito abaixo da média, não existe árvore que resista a tais consições tão adversas, e este ano promete no que toca ás amendoas, pelo menos já estão praticamente formadas pelo exterior.
Ontem gostei de ver, pessoas que já estão a investir em pequenos pomares ordenados de medronheiros, em encostas, onde mais nenhuma árovore conseguiria viver.
Eu, como agricultor, e muitos outros também já estão a fazer o mesmo, que apostar em árvores micorrizadas, o que as torna mais resistentes a pragas e também no consumo de água, porque se não o caso cada vez mais fica complicado.

Infelizmente as árvores centenárias, como alfarrobeiras e oliveiras, cada vez mais estão a ser maltratadas, com podas assassinas, e arrancadas para darem lugar a culturas intensivas de amendoal, olival, entre outras.
E o governo, continua sem querer tomar uma posição, relativamente a este assunto.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2019 às 21:19)

Boa Noite,
Dia quente com nuvens altas.

















__________
Máx: *28,2ºC *(nova máxima anual que amanhã deverá ser batida novamente)
Min: *7,9ºC*

Alcácer do Sal ultrapassou certamente os 30ºC.

*19,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2019 às 23:36)

17.4ºC por Portalegre com vento de SSW, a rara inversão térmica. Está a 0.2ºC da mínima da noite anterior com vento de NE! 20.5ºC na estação do IPMA.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2019 às 12:06)

Mínima impressionante de 18.8ºC na EMA, na minha estação foi de 15ºC. Entretanto parece que a Davis voltou a ter problemas na pilha, tenho quase a certeza que tenho uma revisão velha das Vue que tinham problemas com os condensadores... Lá vou eu ter de falar com o vendedor...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Abr 2019 às 12:48)

frederico disse:


> Na zona de Tavira e de Cacela andam a fazer umas podas assassinas às alfarrobeiras que as deixam literalmente sem copa. Nunca vi nada assim. Qualquer dia não há alfarrobeiras antigas, daquelas centenárias, com copas grandes.


Isso são os filhos dos "agricultores" que não percebem nada da poda.... No geral também já não há respeito pelo que nos rodeia. Vejo melhores exemplos nos de fora do que nos de cá!

Ontem passei a tarde a fazer enxertos nas minhas oliveiras em vaso 
 No carro marcou entre os 27 e os 25 às 3 da tarde, tendo os 27 sido registados aqui nas redondezas de Faro. Devo ter sido dos poucos que não passou a tarde no mar Shopping 

Nos próximos dias farei enxertos no campo... Tenho algumas oliveiras centenárias para recuperar...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Abr 2019 às 13:00)

Boa tarde

Mais um bonito dia de sol em que a temperatura ronda neste momento os 24 c... Para já algo menos quente do que ontem. 
Reparei que as 11 utc as estações do IPMA apresentavam aparentemente menos calor no litoral e mais calor no interior alentejano do que ontem. 
Ontem pela primeira vez este ano... Passou se dos 30c chegando alcácer do sal aos 31c. Toda a chuva que caiu rapidamente a ser absorvida no Alentejo e Algarve basta ver o registo de água no sul entre os 10 a 20 % no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Abr 2019 às 13:20)

Temperaturas ja perto dos 30ºC nas várias estações da nossa rede:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2019 às 22:56)

Boas,
Dia quente com algumas nuvens. Hoje sim, já foi praticamente aos 30ºC e nos próximos dias, deverão manter-se as temperaturas acima dos 25ºC. 
Célula de Castelo Branco, vista de Arronches quando se estava a desenvolver:




__________
Máx: *29,8ºC*
Min:* 9,2ºC*

Neste momento ainda, *17,7ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2019 às 23:22)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC

Hoje, passei o dia, na zona do Carvoeiro em Lagoa, estava bem agradável, já com belas vistas. 

A estação do colega @ecobcg , indicou uma máxima de 24.4ºC no Carvoeiro, o meu carro não passou dos 23ºC no Carvoeiro.


----------

